# Ultra funky video from latest gig (Jan 13th @ The Rainbow in Ottawa)



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

This is an original tune called "Free Your Mind" 

http://youtu.be/6qtBeiKSV0o


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

That was a really good mix. Great combo ya got there. Bass solo for the win!


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

nice job! +1 for the bass solo...and all was well executed and mixed...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good stuff, I enjoyed that Shaun.

Ya, big ups for the bass solo.

What's the singer using as an effect? Is that an evelope filter?
Sounds good.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's a fun original tune we usually play as our first song.

Our singer Phil is using a Qtron


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounded great - awesome song writing. I'll have to get out and see you guys!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Macki said:


> Sounded great - awesome song writing. I'll have to get out and see you guys!


Thanks Macki. We'd love to see you at our next show coming up on Feb. 19th at The Rainbow in Ottawa. 

You can find us on Facebook if you do the Facebook thing. 

Oh and we're called Old Stereo btw. 

Cheers 
Shaun


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I noticed after that it was a Friday the 13th gig.

Any suprises that night? Black cats, gremlins?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I noticed after that it was a Friday the 13th gig.
> 
> Any suprises that night? Black cats, gremlins?


Ha ha nothing like that but there was a few crazy old women dancing though!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That was great!
Very cool groove going on.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

this is awesome. Great tune, great playing!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Cary!


----------

